# handgelenksschmerzen?!



## Mower (20. September 2005)

hiho!

hab in letzter zeit ab und zu unangenehme schmerzen im rechten handgelenk (hr bremse). ist kein starker schmerz, könnte problemlos damit fahren (meistens merk ichs dabei nichtmal), aber am nächsten tag tut das gelenk beim verdrehen weh.

da ich noch nicht lange fahre (etwa 3 wochen) kanns natürlich sein, dass das gelenk sich erst an die belastung gewöhnen muss...

bin halt ein wenig verunsichert, weil ich eher schwache gelenke habe...

kanns sein, dass der schmerz weggeht? könnts am lenker liegen? hattet ihr schmerzen? wenn ja, wie habt ihr sie wegbekommen? möglicherweise spezielle bandagen oder stützen?

vielen dank,
tobi


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. September 2005)

Mower schrieb:
			
		

> hiho!
> 
> hab in letzter zeit ab und zu unangenehme schmerzen im rechten handgelenk (hr bremse). ist kein starker schmerz, könnte problemlos damit fahren (meistens merk ichs dabei nichtmal), aber am nächsten tag tut das gelenk beim verdrehen weh.
> 
> ...



sers,

ich hatte am anfang auch schmerzen im rechten handgelenk, also recht an der seite vom gelenk. hab dann den lenkerstellung mal nen bischen verändert und dann ging es langsam wieder weg, aber ich denke auch, das es mit der belastung was zu tun hat.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (20. September 2005)

mir schmerzt das handgelenk auch immer, bin der überzeugung es kommt davon das ich mich halt öfters gut draufstütze (aufm weg von eim spot zum nexten, drops etc) meine kumpels hatten/hams auch, ich glaub das is normal.. zumindest am anfang wenn man noch nich so schmuf fährt..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. September 2005)

..also da ich auch die mega dünnen handgelenke habe und eigentlich wenig probleme damit hab kann es daran schonmal nicht liegen...denke aber mal das die Belastung für dich ungewohnt sind und es sich irgendwann gibt... soll übrigens auch so sein wenn du den Try-All Lenker das erste mal fährst weil die haltung der Arme bzw Hände völlig anders ist als beim Monty... ich würde auf jeden Fall erstmal abwarten.. der Körper ist ne High-End-Kampfmaschiene...der macht das schon... desweiteren kommt übrigens dazu das wenn es von Sommer zu Herbst...und Winter übergeht das sich der Temperatur umschwung auch in rücken und Knie bzw Handgelenken bemerkbar macht... also immer schön nen bischen dehnen... siehe Benito dem alten GummiBärchen...
und ausserdem... SChmerzen gehen Vorrüber....Frauen stehen auf NARRRRben..... RUHHHM UND EHRE...

MfG MArco


----------



## TheBASStian (20. September 2005)

Ja, damit hab ich auch zu kämpfen.
links ist meine schlimmere Seite, an der linken hand hab ich auch heftigere Schwielen, das linke Handgelenk bandagiere ich mir manchmal an langen Trialtagen mit einer geeignete Bandage.

Ich setze drauf, dass es mit der Zeit besser wird.
Der Körper gewöhnt sich an alles.
Bevors nicht richtig wehtut, ist es in der Regel auch nichts Schlimmes.
(--> Fingergelenke, Kniegelenke, Rückenschmerzen... was es halt so gibt.)

btw: Ich stehe auf NABEN, meine Freundin auf NARBEN.
Und ich mag RUM, meine Freundin hingegen RUHM.
Aber so genau mus mann daß ja nicht nemen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. September 2005)

also passt es doch  Rum Cola -,80 Cent Tango for ever..


----------



## trialbock (20. September 2005)

LOL

Meine Erfahrung:
Erster Trial ( nach ca 3  bis 6 tagen pause) = Rückenschmerzen!(Krocki für de ganze Abend)
am zweiten Tag merkt manns noch im rücken ,aber ab da gehts Berg auf und man(n) ist abgehärtet.

Nur dran bleiben und schön weiter Trialen !   
Ist ja genauso mit der Hornaut an den Händen, am anfang sind die sowas von durchgerockt (nach 4 stunden Trial), aber dann nach 8-9 Monaten haste ne Haut wie ein Elefant  

Mit dem Handgelenk hatte ich noch nie Probleme obwohlich Brutal dünne habe.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. September 2005)

Ich hatte damals sogar beide Arme bandagiert und konnte 2 Wochen lang nicht fahren, in so fern ist das vermutlich normal. Wart mal ab bis die Rückenmuskulatur aufschreit...


----------



## trail-kob (20. September 2005)

haha und konntest 2 wochen nicht fahren . als ob du 2 wochen mal am stück gefahren bist ? meld dich dochmal wenns aufs HR geht. bin immer allein unterwegs das ist langweilig!


----------



## Mower (20. September 2005)

okay, dann werd ich einfach weiterfahren und mal schaun was so auf mich zukommt.

außerdem bin ich sehr viel (etwa 3 stunden täglich) gefahren... kann natürlich einfach eine überlastung sein.

danke schonmal, ich meld mich wenns schlimmer/besser wird 

tobi

*edit:* achja - stütz ihr eure gelenke ab und zu? ich hab mir so ein leukotape geholt (5cm breit) damit gehts ganz gut. oder habt ihr so einen "stützstrumpf"? zu was könnt ihr mir da raten?


----------



## Helmbremser (20. September 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Handgelenkschmerzen können aus einer Fehlhaltung des Gelenks beim Fahren kommen, bei der die Sehnen der Hand überstreckt werden, wodurch wiederum eine Sehnenscheidentzündung resultieren kann. Einfach mal beim Biken die Finger an die Bremshebel und gucken wie das Gelenk "sitzt", wenn es stark eingeknickt ist, entweder den Lenker anders einstellen, oder die Bremshebel etwas weiter nach unten drehen wodurch das HAndgelenk getreckt werden müsste. Einige Leute schwören auch auf diese Biogrip-Griffe, bei denen die Handballenauflage stärker gepolstert ist, als bei einem normalen Griff, wodurch ein Durchknicken des Gelenks vermieden werden soll. Sehen meiner Meinung nach zwar sch**** aus, aber wenns hilft...

MfG
Helmbremser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (20. September 2005)

Helmbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!
> Einige Leute schwören auch auf diese Biogrip-Griffe, bei denen die Handballenauflage stärker gepolstert ist, als bei einem normalen Griff, wodurch ein Durchknicken des Gelenks vermieden werden soll. Sehen meiner Meinung nach zwar sch**** aus, aber wenns hilft...
> 
> MfG
> Helmbremser




 Du bist hier im Trial Forum!!!
Da kannste mit so griffen nich fahrn! 
Ausserdem sind wa keine memmen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. September 2005)

weniger wixen


----------



## Helmbremser (20. September 2005)

@trialsrider



> Du bist hier im Trial Forum!!! Außerdem sind wa keine memmen



Mir ist schon klar wo ich gepostet habe und dass man hier mit den Griffen net fahren kann      allerdings würd ich mir auch als nicht-memme überlegen, ob ich meine Griffposition korrigiere, oder ob ich aus reiner coolness eine Sehnenscheidentzündung riskiere die eine längere Zwangspause nach sich zieht


----------



## jem23 (20. September 2005)

also so gesehen müssten wir auch knie und ellbogen schonen und n integralhelm tragen undundund also so ganz ohne risiko geht trial gaaaaanich und da muss man schon abwägen... auf jeden denke ich es kommt schon drauf an wie schmuhf man so fehrt, erfahrenere fahrer machen das denk ich mal ohne drüber nachzudenken.. aba lenkerstellung probier ich mal aus auf jeden, kann ja nich schaden


----------



## jem23 (20. September 2005)

loll? und wiso postet man nen tip von dem man weiss dasser kagge is


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (20. September 2005)

Mower schrieb:
			
		

> hiho!
> 
> hab in letzter zeit ab und zu unangenehme schmerzen im rechten handgelenk (hr bremse). ist kein starker schmerz, könnte problemlos damit fahren (meistens merk ichs dabei nichtmal), aber am nächsten tag tut das gelenk beim verdrehen weh.
> 
> ...



hab das bekommen, wo ich Try All Lenker montiert habe. Und nach ca. nem halben Jahr jetzt bin ich 'fast' schmerzfrei. Aber mit langen Pausen drin und immer mit Bandage dann gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (21. September 2005)

Siehe Thread "Probleme mit den Handgelenken":

das problem mit den handgelenken ist uralt, ist früher oft bei motocrossfahrern aufgetreten. das liegt einzig und allein an den zu breiten lenkern die zu wenig gegröpft sind (siehe try all). umso breiter ein lenker wird umso mehr muss er gegröpft sein, das heist nach oben gebogen sein, um das handgelenkt nicht zu überdehnen (bei den echo lenkern ist das ganz gut gelöst). die schmerzen kommen von den überdehnten sehnen (sehnenscheiden entzündung ist die folge.) hatte das problem auch, habe mir dan einen echo lenker geholt und in auf ca 71,5 cm gekürzt und seit dem dem ist es um einiges besser geworden.
wichtig ist auch das man die bremshebel richt positioniert, will heissen das handgelenk soll beim stehen auf dem rad vom oberarm eine gerade linie bilden. (als beispiel: Herr Belaey fährt seine bremshebel für meinen geschmack viel zu hoch, kommt, wie wir ja alle wisssen, aber trotzdem sehr gut damit zurecht. man sollte es aber trotzdem nicht übertreiben. ein breiter lenker hat nicht nur vorteile  
ich denke so 68-72 cm sind immer ausreichend.

mfg BAstian


----------



## Icke84 (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,

habe den thread malwieder ausgekramt, weil mich seit nem monat handgelenkschmerzen plagen *g*

ich fahr jetzt so um die 2 1/2 jahre und vor nen monat fing es an beim trialn etwas im linken handgelenk, außen unterm großen knubbel zu schmerzen, aber halt nur bei bestimmten bewegungen/drehungen des gelenks.

fahre den monty lenker in 72cm breite und das auch schon seit fast nem jahr. also kann da ja nix mehr mit gelhung oder ähnlichem sein.

hat vielleicht jemand tips die das handgelenk wieder schmerzfrei zu bekommen. also nach ca. 3-4 tagen isses wieder weg, aber nach 2 stunden trialn kommts dann halt wieder. fahr normalerweise nur ca. 1mal die woche, aber hab jetzt urlaub und wollte malwida mehr fahren.

also bin für alle tips dankbar.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## ecols (26. Juli 2009)

ich hab aktuell genau das gleiche rechts. Allerdings schränkt mich das beim Fahren kaum ein, ich krieg nur die Hastür nicht mehr auf, danach.

Ich glaube es liegt bei mir an den Griffen die ich neulich wieder gewechselt habe. Ich werde wohl wieder auf dickere Schaumstoffgriffe wechseln.


----------



## tha_joe (26. Juli 2009)

Griffwechsel sind irgendwie immer ********, ich hab auch die Griffe gewechselt, und jetzt hab ich ne Kapselentzündung im Finger-Grundgelenk links. Also, lerne, never change a running system...


----------



## Icke84 (26. Juli 2009)

mh, aber ich hab ja nix gewechselt. doofe sache.

ah doch, hab neue ahndschuhe, die ne nummer zu klein sind, kann es daran liegen? aber die gehn ja eigentlich nich übers handgelenk


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2009)

ich hatte das auch mal. Hat sich dann i-wann gelegt. 

Versuch halt mal andere griffe. Da du schon die dünnen schaumstoff fährst würde ich mal ritchey wcs truegrips testen (die die ich drauf hab).

Was evtl ne möglichkeit ist, lenker mal etwas verändern, weiter nach vorn/hinten...


----------



## CityTrial (26. Juli 2009)

Diese Schmerzen hab ich im Unterarm Links (sprich Vorderradbremse).
Könnten dies auch falsche Griffe sein? (Hab Schaumstoffgriffe von KIK ,1Euro).
Hatte es aber vorher auch schon,egal mit welcher Art oder Material der Griff war/ist.


----------



## ecols (27. Juli 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> mh, aber ich hab ja nix gewechselt. doofe sache.
> 
> ah doch, hab neue ahndschuhe, die ne nummer zu klein sind, kann es daran liegen? aber die gehn ja eigentlich nich übers handgelenk


Es wäre durchaus möglich dass es an der Polsterung der Handschuhe liegt. Die spielt natürlich genauso eine Rolle wie die Griffe.


----------



## jan_hl (27. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich zur zeit auch an Handgelenksschmerzen leide, hab ich den nachmittg mal damit verbracht, den Lenker nach vorne und hinten zu drehen. Resultat:
Bei mir machen schon kleinste Winkeländerung den Unterschied zwischen tut-weh und tut-nicht-weh aus.
Generell hab ich bei mir das Gefühl, dass meine Handgelenke einen lenker mit sehr viel Biegung brauchen. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Neon Riser, werde aber demnächst mal einen Rockman 7075 Riser (siehe Tartybikes) testen, der is deutlich gebogener und sollte deswegen für mich bequemer sein.


----------



## echo trailer (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte auch schon handgelenkschmerzen. Bei mir war das allerdnigs so, dass ich das handgelenk nicht mehr anwinkeln konnte. D.h. nicht mehr nach unten oder oben drehen.  Irgendwann wars´ dann so heftig, dass ich zum Artzt bin, vor allendingen, weil es direkt das Wochenende vor der NDM in bremen war.  Der hat dann eine chronische überlastung diagnostiziert (scheiß wort :-D ). Also hab ich das Handgelenk über eine längeren Zeitraum überlastet.
Dann habe ich ne Bandage bekommen. Gleich für beide Handgelenke. Im moment brauche ich aber nur die rechte. Mein handgelenk ist seit dem wieder glcklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (27. Juli 2009)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch schon handgelenkschmerzen. Bei mir war das allerdnigs so, dass ich das handgelenk nicht mehr anwinkeln konnte. D.h. nicht mehr nach unten oder oben drehen.  Irgendwann wars´ dann so heftig, dass ich zum Artzt bin, vor allendingen, weil es direkt das Wochenende vor der NDM in bremen war.  Der hat dann eine chronische überlastung diagnostiziert (scheiß wort :-D ). Also hab ich das Handgelenk über eine längeren Zeitraum überlastet.
> Dann habe ich ne Bandage bekommen. Gleich für beide Handgelenke. Im moment brauche ich aber nur die rechte. Mein handgelenk ist seit dem wieder glcklich.




kann ich die bandage auch selbst anfertigen? also einfach mit soner mullbinde rumwickeln und etwas stützen? und konntest du dann gleich wieder fahren oder haste ertsmal kurz pause gemacht?

gruß
Marcus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Wo ihr vlt. mal nach sehen solltet ist die Stellung der Bremshebel. Zuweit nach unten geneigt Stützt ihr euch zusehr auf denn Gelenken ab. Hatte das auch eine kurze Zeit. Bremsamaturen nach oben gestellt. Schon Ewigkeiten keine Probleme mehr.
(Setup: 780mm Lenker + Soft griffe )


----------



## badaunz (27. Juli 2009)

Hat man wenn mann mit dirt/street anfängt
[zb mit bunnyhops oder eben tailtaps]
auch.
Ich hab diese rollerbälle zum handgelenk-training benutzt  [keine ahnung wie die heissen]in denen sich eine rolle dreht und man muss iwie dagegenarbeiten...


----------



## Icke84 (2. August 2009)

du meinst diesen gyro twister wa?


so ich war dienstag ma beim arzt, der meinte die die sehnen seien entzündet und hat mir nen zinkleimverband umgemacht und ich solle ne woche nicht großartig belasten.

hab mich aber gestern ma kurz raufgestellt, aufn hinterradspringen tut ncht weh, aber wenn ich das hinterrad anheben, also mich sozusagen auf den lenker stptze tut es wieder im handgelenk weh.

hat jemand noch ne bessere idee als diesen zinkleimverband?

scheiß, und sowas im urlaub...


gruß
Marcus


----------



## tha_joe (2. August 2009)

Haha, das ist sehr witzig! Jetzt in der Hochsaison erwischt es alle. Mich auch....allerdings nicht im Handgelenk, sondern eine Kapselentzündung im Grundgelenk des linken Ringfingers. Tut beim Ziehen am Lenker so weh, dass es unfahrbar ist. Da ich im Krankenhaus arbeite, hab ich alle Ärzte durchgefragt, ob einer ne bessere Idee hat als ruhigstellen und schonen...leider hab ich keinen gefunden. Röntgenbild war unauffällig, kein Ermüdungsbruch, keine Einrisse in der Kapsel. Mein Fehler war, dass ich etwa zwei Wochen lang noch hart gefahren bin, obwohl der Schmerz schon heftig war. Wir sind an so einer Wassersperre gefahren, mit vielen Steinen, dort bin ich dann noch gefahren, und hab die Hand immer ins Wasser gehalten, damit ich die Schmerzen durchhalte... /bad idea/ 

*- Jede Art der Überlastung, Entzündung von Sehnen oder Bändern, Reizung = Ruhigstellen, Belastung vermeiden
- Salben die üblichen Verdächtigen (Voltaren, Traumeel)
- evtl. Voltaren Tabletten (eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen, Aggro Zeug, mit Diclofen sollten man eher sparsam umgehen)
- es gibt noch weiterführende Therapien, Injektion ins Gelenk mit Kortison, Schallwellentherapie, etc., wobei das wohl eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen ist

- sobald man etwas spürt, was verdächtig erscheint, man kennt ja seinen Körper doch ganz gut: PAUSE machen! Das Allerwichtigste...*

Ich könnte mich jetzt in den A**** treten! Anstatt dass ich zu Beginn der Überlastung kurz mal drei oder vier Tage Pause gemacht hätte, als es noch schnell auszukurieren war, bin ich weitergefahren. Die Sessions unter Schmerzen waren eh Mist und haben nur den halben Spaß gemacht, und jetzt hab ich die Kapselentzündung so schön kultiviert, dass ich voll drinhänge, mindestens 3 Wochen Pause in der Hochsaison und Urlaubszeit. Dolle Show....

Gute Besserung an alle Überlasteten!


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2009)

voltaren pillen (die kleinen mit dem V) sind super wenn was entzündet ist oder schmerzt. 
Kla ist das hartes zeug, aber wenn man mal ein wettkampf überstehen muss,...  

Nein scherz. mir wurden die dinger schon desöfteren verschrieben wegen überlastungen, entzündungen. Das hat immer super geholfen. 

Aber kla, pause ist immer am besten.


----------



## Torran (2. August 2009)

Hatte ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk bei meinem CC-Esel, bis ich auf die ergonomischen Griffe von Ergon aufmerksam wurde. Seitdem ich die an mein Esel montiert habe bin ich frei von Handgelenksschmerzen....

Vielleicht hilft das Euch "Trailern" ja weiter! ;-)


----------



## jan_hl (2. August 2009)

Die ergonomischen Griffe sind mir alle zu dick zum trialen. Die letzten die ich getestet habe sind die Ergon GE1, aber damit komm ich irgendwie garnicht klar. Am normalen Rad sind die super, aber beim trial muss es was duennes sein. Evtl. koennten die ergon GX1 passen, aber ich bleib jetzt erstmal bei meinen normalen tryall griffen.

An meinem trekkingbike fahre ich die Ergon GP1 und bin sehr begeistert


----------



## duro e (2. August 2009)

die ergons sind eigentlich schon sau geil , aber find die doch etwas zu dick für trial . hab mir jetzt so bbb schaumstoff griffe geholt , sind 8eckig und auch schön dick . also so schmerzen bis jetzt damit keine . hatte vorher die mülligen echo gummi dinger drauf. die sind natürlich total mies im gegensatz zu den bbb's-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torran (2. August 2009)

Habt bitte Nachsicht mit einem CCer...Aber aus blanker Neugier und vielleicht treibt es mich ja irgendwann vom CC weg....

Aber die GE1 und GA1 sind ja für den "All Mountain"-Bereich konzipiert. Von daher würde es mich interessieren wie dick Eure Lösungen sind, bzw. welchen Einfluss die Dicke der Griffe auf das Gefühl hat.

Sorry fürs OT...


----------



## DJOutlaw (3. August 2009)

Ich habe auch schon seit Jahren diese Handgelenkschmerzen, sobald ich MTB fahre. 

Allerdings glaube ich, dass es bei mir durch die lange Arbeit vor dem Computer mit der Maus herrührt. Nach täglich 6 Stunden und mehr in dieser Haltung an der Maus, könnte das Handgelenk sich daran gewöhnt haben. Dazu findet hier ja auch keine große Belastung statt.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal mehr MTB fahren und den "leichten" Schmerz überwinden.


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2009)

Die BBB griffe sind mist. Scheinen den Ritchey WCS Truegrips recht ähnlich, aber halten bedeutend länger.

Ich fahr die True grips jetzt seit 1,5 jahren oder länger und jetzt lösen sie sich auf. 
Ich werde mir die griffe wieder kaufen.


----------



## jan_hl (3. August 2009)

DJOutlaw schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, dass es bei mir durch die lange Arbeit vor dem Computer mit der Maus herrührt. Nach täglich 6 Stunden und mehr in dieser Haltung an der Maus, könnte das Handgelenk sich daran gewöhnt haben. Dazu findet hier ja auch keine große Belastung statt.


Das hatte ich auch mal. Loesung: Logitech Trackball! Nie wieder irgendwelche Schmerzen im Handgelenk (zumindest am Computer).


----------



## TRAILER (3. August 2009)

http://www.wecarelife.at/fitness-sport/arme/ohne-fitnessgeraet/dehnung-unterarme/

http://de.fitness.com/exercises/46/bizeps-_und_schulterdehnung.php


----------



## luckygambler (3. August 2009)

dann mal allen leidenden eine gute besserung!

ps. es ist eh zu heiss zum biken.

mancheiner fällt ja schon beim lutschen um :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (3. August 2009)

Arme Cora. Seien wir lieber froh, dass wir nur Überlastungen von den Sehnen haben, und nicht wie Cora den "Kreislauf"


----------



## Deleted182572 (3. Februar 2011)

ich hab beim bunn<hop immer schmerzen in den handgelenken..
ok bin auch erst 13 , kann das daran liegen!?
oder , da ich vor 1jahr mein handgelenk verstaucht hatte und ich zu früh wieder angefangen hab zu riden!?


----------



## ecols (3. Februar 2011)

Probier mal nen anderen Lenker mit mehr Rise und nen andern Winkel.


----------



## erwinosius (3. Februar 2011)

oder andere griffe


----------



## mastervier (12. Juni 2011)

Wie stark belastet Trail die Handgelenke? Ich komme von der Downhill Fraktion, hatte aber letztes Jahr durch eine etwas zu lange Elle einen Schaden am Miniskus und werde wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre etwas kürzer treten müssen. Daher brauche ich einen Ersatzsport. Es sieht so aus als ob man beim Trail nahezu die komplette Energie mit den Beinen abfedert. Allerdings haben die bikes auch keinen Federweg. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Philipp


----------



## echo trailer (12. Juni 2011)

sicherlich machen die beine ne ganze menge, der rüccken jedoch auch und insbesondere die handgelenke werden auch beim trIAl stark belastet...

insbesondere beim gapen!
...also wenn man schon kaputte handgelenke hat, dann ist trialn nicht gerade der richtige regenerationssport ....

bandagen können beim trialen aber auch sehr unterstützend wirken, falls man porobleme hat.   

letztlich sollte es aber gut klappen


----------



## TRAILER (12. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALUzRQu8jNo"]YouTube        - âª"Qi-Gong Kugelspiel 2" ( ÃÂ© Holger, 2007)â¬â[/nomedia]


----------

